# So, I did it! The raw adventure has begun...



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

The bile vomit is pretty much to be expected. It happened with all of my dogs at first and hear it from most people I know who start feeding raw! Try not to worry about it. Their bodies/digestive systems have to adjust. It takes months before they are able to fully digest bone.

Hope raw brings you the improvements you are looking for! Just remember, a dog takes up to (at least) 6 months to be adjusted to the diet.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Thanks CM! I appreciate the reassurance. They really loved it and Lilah has not turned up her nose at either feeding. This is a miracle in itself...

Oh, and their stomachs have been making some crazy loud sounds!!!


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Oh, and their stomachs have been making some crazy loud sounds!!!



My pup's stomach made really loud gurgling noises a while back, I haven't heard it recently though. Maybe it's an adjusting thing


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

When Nickel first started raw, he threw up bile a few times, usually around 5am. He burped quite a bit after the first few RMB meals but now he's a pro. Just make sure you don't feed weight-bearing bones. An easy rule for me to remember regarding bones: Birds (chicken, turkey, quail, etc.) and fish are okay to consume. Others are more for the teeth only.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> When Nickel first started raw, he threw up bile a few times, usually around 5am. He burped quite a bit after the first few RMB meals but now he's a pro. Just make sure you don't feed weight-bearing bones. An easy rule for me to remember regarding bones: Birds (chicken, turkey, quail, etc.) and fish are okay to consume. Others are more for the teeth only.


Ribs from deer, pork and lamb are also meant to be consumed.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

That is great that you have started on raw. Reading the raw pages it seems like these issues are very common when you start a raw diet. I was very lucky with Swizzle; he took to raw like a duck to water. Hopefully this transition period will be over quickly.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

IA you will see some bile pukes and if its often (few times in a week) just increase the food a bit at each meal. Also give some treats before bed, I found that does help.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Those of you who feed raw:
How much do you spend a month to feed your spoo. Someone told me it was about $100 a month. Does this sound right?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

outwest said:


> Those of you who feed raw:
> How much do you spend a month to feed your spoo. Someone told me it was about $100 a month. Does this sound right?


It can vary by hundreds of dollars depending on what you feed, where you get your meat, and what the prices are in your area.

Millie eats 1 lb. daily. Tiger eats 2.5 lbs. daily. Henry eats 1.5 lb. daily. So, 5 lbs. daily x 30 = 150 lbs. a month. 

150 lbs./ month x (cost of meat) = amount I spend.

Let's say on average I spend $3.00/lb. That means I spend $450/month to feed 3 dogs. I try to keep my average price under $3.00/lb. In reality, I spend about $150/month because I already have a good amount of meat stocked in the freezer, so I do not buy an entire month's worth at a time.

I would not say that I feed raw the cheapest way possible. I spend much less than I'd spend with premade, but I spend more than many people who find good deals at butchers. I try to feed mostly red meat, and lots of variety (alpaca, bison, muskrat, beaver, lamb, venison, etc.) and this drives up my price.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

It really varies..... I am getting ready to go back to full on Raw. I went to Fromm and Tripe for all dogs including the poms so three spoos and 2 small breeds I am spending about $200.00 give or take. I have had nothing but good results on Fromm. On a side note with Raw versus Fromm specifically, the poodles coats have been wonderful! (for anyone interested in Fromm - its been a bonus in that aspect)

I believe an average of $1.50 a lb is fine and this would include red meats, fish and organ (beef and chicken). I tried for the longest time to keep it at $1.00 a lb as it was recommended to me and I could not do it without having chicken often....I prefer as much variety as I can afford and what is available to me. 

$100 a month is more than enough for one spoo.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I just ordered some raw stuff for Leroy. I'm feeding him around 1.2 lbs of food, give or take a few. It will be around 1.5 months worth of food for around $150, which isn't too bad. I'm going away from the Nature's Variety patties as it is getting VERY expensive. I also try to find some good deals in the grocery store. I do agree, the more exotic proteins will drive up the price.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Totally in love with Fromm!!! To bad my toy is allergic to the ingredients in MOST premium foods, human grade or otherwise. But my mini loves it and her last litter turned their noses up on pro plan (what the breeder was feeding lol) and would make a break for mom's fromms chicken a la veg!

I am trying to supplement raw with it when Im not being lazy and have time to supervise as I feed my mini raw outside. Mostly for teeth as Im pretty happy with raw and she seems to do well on the duck necks. No loose bowels or throwing up. How often should I feed this? Do you worry about germs? Disenfect bowls, floor, dog? Probably sounds silly but I do wonder about it which is why I feed her outside as she knows on the neck.


----------

